

P#: a concurrent Prolog for .net - parenthesis
http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/stg/research/Psharp/

======
ScottWhigham
What I can't tell, from the website and the PDF overview, is what it's for?
Logical programming?

------
smoody
prolog rocks. it is certainly one of the most under-appreciated languages
imho.

